# Migration to new OS and hardware



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

We are a non-profit running one server the last 7 years as a file and database server. After some recent hardware problem it was decided to upgrade both hardware and software to the most recent editions. We presently run Windows server 2008 STD and SQL Sever 2008 Std and backup Exec. We are moving to OS 2012 and SQL 2016 and upgrading Backup Exec.

I am wondering what is the best and easiest way to move from one server to the other with a minimum of downtime for my users. Our Databases (accounting, mailing) are critical to our organization. I act as admin for everything as well as my other duties and installed and maintained everything on this server for the 7 years.


----------



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

_*WOW!!! *_87 Views and not one reply. What I do wrong?? Wrong Forum? Nobody Knows nothing! Want to tell me to go stick it somewhere so I know you read it and aren't just looking to kick up your view count


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

A lot of those views are from search engines indexing the site , and nothign to do with members actually looking and reading your post

Some of the views may be from members who have read and do have the knowledge to be able to support you

I certainly would not have the experience to offer any advice 
remember our members are offing advice for free in their spare time.

You may need to seek professional advice from a pay for service 

You are in the correct forum, we have no interest in increasing our view count.


----------



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the website and its users. Several times I have used this site before and got some good info that pointed in the right direction to do further study. I got what I needed from another site/forum and from Microsoft Technet. I guess there were more server people on this forum once upon a time who did installs and migration and not just management


----------

